
Hackers Stole Over $4B From Crypto In 2019, Up From $1.7B In 2018 - pseudolus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeanbaptiste/2019/08/15/hackers-stole-over-4-billion-from-crypto-crimes-in-2019-so-far-up-from-1-7-billion-in-all-of-2018/#700518cc55f5
======
benj111
This is for 6 months so averages out to $8bn PA. Which seems to be the same
order of magnitude to a days bitcoin turnover. So over a year you'd expect to
lose one days worth of transactions, ish. (I'm not sure if turnover is a
particularly good measure here for what's likely to be stolen)

I wonder what the equivalent is for established currencies? I'd expect it to
be lower, I'd also expect to have more options regarding recovering the money.

~~~
perl4ever
According to a random article I found[1], global credit/debit/prepaid card
volume was about $31 trillion in 2015, and nearly 0.07% was fraudulent or
about $22 billion. So that seems to be about 1/4th of the rate you state.
However, I'd question whether the "bitcoin turnover" is an apples-to-apples
comparison. Is most of the daily volume comprised of transactions to purchase
things other than crypto? I would assume that very little of it is.

[1][https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogeraitken/2016/10/26/us-
card-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogeraitken/2016/10/26/us-card-fraud-
losses-could-exceed-12bn-by-2020/#208cff71d243)

